# Anyone had FET Cycle Success?



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi

Im about to have a FET hopefully Mon or Tues, if my scan tomorrow is ok, anyone had a successful pregnancy from a FET and how many embryos did you have to defrost to get good ones?

Thanks for your help 

Chrisx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Noticed no-one had replied, so thought I would.

Can't say I've gone all the way yet, but I got my  just over a week ago from a natural cycle FET with assisted hatching. Only had two embryos, but they must have done well, since neither lost a single cell in the thaw.

Hope all went well with your FET and that you cope with the madness of the 2ww.

best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

I got my first ever BFP in 8 years, just over a week ago, with my little frosties.  We only had two left, both survived the thaw and continued to divide, and we had assisted hatching.

Good luck x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm currently 24+5 with twin (my second set, first from ISCI cycle) following a medicated FET, They only had to defrost two and they survived, one lost a cell and went from grade 1 to grade 2 , the other remained the same as before freezing! 

Obviously the lost cell and reduced grading made no difference, as they both stuck around and are currently kicking and wiggling as I type!

And I'm a naughty girl      I started testing 5dpt and got a  on 7 dpt, I just knew it had worked, I've never been this positive about a cycle before   

CLP


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you, CLP, Lems & Elinor for your replys, Its nice to here some success stories with FET, congratulations to you all!!!  
My FET went well on Tuesday, had to thaw 8 to get to decent quality Embryos, one had lost a cell but was still 90% and another at 80% so fingers and toes crossed they manageto hang on in there!

Good luck with your pregnacies guys.xx


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

That's great news! Look after yourself and good luck! x


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

I had FET in 2008.

I had 2 embies defrosted but one perished on thaw.  
The other went from 7 cells down to 3 cells and we were umming and ahhing as to whether to travel the 3hrs to our clinic to have it transfered as the embryologist was unsure if it would make it!   We choose to give it our everything. Our one final embie.

However, it did hang in there and now my gorgeous little girl is 21 mths.  

It really does work even with the odds stacked against it.   

Good luck hun.x


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

I think my story is nothing short of a miracle - but wanted to share it with you to show it can happen.

Had a natural FET last month - only had one frostie. It defrosted fantstically and I got a BFP.

Good luck
Tx


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Thornton & mae1 for your messages, Thats great news for you both, just over a week to wait now until PT, its great to here some positives.xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW LADIES IM SO PLEASED i found this post, i am having FET in sept and its my final NHS funded cycle. i only have 2 frozen embryos and wasnt really holding out much hope it will work but i have loads more faith in them now i have read your storys x thank you for sharing x


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Still a mum - stay positive hunny as it really does work   

Positivity is the key. Even when our embryologist told us there wasnt much hope for our last remaining embie and that the cells were dropping fast, we couldnt give up on it as it was still fighting.

Maddie is sat bouncing on my knee as I type!  

Will keep everything crossed for you all.

Let us know here how it goes.


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread, very positive.
Im on day 7pt of FET blast, I had brown cm and cramps since day 4 until yesterday, im hoing thats a postive thing  
Congrats everyone
Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Well cant stop shaking, I  did test which came up with faint line after 6 mins, so went to buy a clear digital and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant! so I got a BFP !! finally, i am very scared cos so much can go wrong but just called hubby to tell him and so pleased as i hadnt got him an anniversay present. So FET can work
Mandy xxxxxxxx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats Mandchris on your BFP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Mandy- Many congrats thats fantastic news!!! 

Can I be nosey?? How many embies did you transfer?? And when is first scan?

CLP


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats Mandchris.xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Fabulous news.


----------



## Norfolk Chick (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello! I am a newbie on here!!!

Just had a BFN (end of July '10) from IVF at Bourn. Had ICSI & Blastocyst, but still failed!
Everything was perfect: lining, eggs, embryo etc but still failed.

Previously had 2 miscarriages when I was on Clomid. Only held the pregnancy for 11 days. Exactly the same time as I held this IVF embie for. 

I have an appointment to see Dr on 7th Sept to arrange FET.

I do not hold out for much hope with FET as my frosties aren't as good as the one that was transferred with IVF, but I have just read through some posts on here and there are so many of you that it worked for!!
It has raised my spirits reading your posts and now feeling a bit more positive now and just want to get started with the next round.

Wishing you all the best of luck

x x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi just wanted to say that that i am now 16 weeks 5 days pregnant from an FET! We only had 1 embryo(blast) in the freezer and not only did it thaw but it implanted!


Good luck Chris!xxx


Ps Congratulations Mandchrisx


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Norfolk chick - sorry to read you got a BFN   
Olivia - congrats on your BFP xx
Mandy xxxxx


----------



## Chris1972 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, my FET did not work got BFN!!!  Clinic just rang me to say they want me to go straight ahead with another FET, still have 5 embryo's in storage, but not holding out much hope as had to thaw 8 to get 2 decent ones on last cycle.

Good luck all those who currently having a cycle.xx


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

Chris - Sorry to read your news, dont give up you will get there


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

Am so glad I have found this thread .. you have all given me some real hope

We are hoping to do FET in Feb 2011..and have 4 blasts frozen......have everything crossed

Wishing you all the very best of luck with everything xxx


----------

